# MTB Wheels for Tandem?



## bosax

After the next baby (and my subsequent trip to get snipped), we are thinking of getting a new tandem. We'll probably go custom this time. Total riding weight is typically under 300lbs. Could we spec a 135 rear hub and just use mountain (29er) wheels? Any reason not to? We did decide on discs this time.


----------



## MB1

You will need to talk to your builder of course but it seems to me that unless you are looking for a pure "go-fast" bike 29ers ought to be great on a tandem.

I'm not so sure about the 135mm spacing, most tandems have moved to at least 140mm spacing for extra wheel strength.


----------



## TWD

Depends on what you mean by "mountain 29er wheels". 

If you mean off the shelf 29er wheels meant for single bikes, then there are a couple of cautions, especially for heavier and stronger tandem teams. 

First, is that most freehubs meant for single bikes won't stand up to a strong tandem team. If you're building up custom wheels, then you can match up a tandem rated 135mm mountain hub (e.g. King, DT 540, White Industries etc..) to whatever 700c rim you want. I'd go that route over an off the shelf 29er wheel any day, but then again I like any excuse I can get to build myself another set of wheels. Since you are going with a custom frame, then you probably have the choice of rear spacing, so 145mm isn't a bad choice since many/most of those hubs are also available in 145mm. As MB-1 mentioned, 145mm wheels build up a bit stronger, but spoke count and rim choice play a big role, and you certainly can get away w/135mm rear spacing. I'm running 135mm rear spacing 36 hole wheel w/a stout rim on my full on off-road tandem with zero issues.

Second issue with a 29er wheel is that typically mtb rim widths are greater (generally 24mm minimum) than 700c road rims. I wouldn't recommend a mtb rim if you plan on running anything narrower than 700x28 tires (not that there is much benefit of doing so on a road tandem) and I'm not sure I'd want to run even a 28 on a 24mm or wider rim. If you're planning on running 700x32 or larger, then no big deal. 

Third issue is spoke count. Since you are intending to go with disc brakes, I wouldn't advise going with anything less than 36 hole wheels front and rear. I honestly haven't paid much attention to what is commonly available in 29er wheelsets, but my guess is 32 hole is probably the norm. I've built up 2 sets of 36 hole disc wheels laced 4x front and rear for my 26" wheeled off road tandem and they are plenty stiff and strong for tandem use.

Some things to think about anyway. If you're intent is to circumvent the $$ premium on tandem rated hubs/wheels by going with off the shelf 29er mtb wheels, then I would gernally advise against doing so.


----------



## M77PT

i'm in a similar boat, and after far too much info overload, have decided (or at least reached somewhat of a conclusion) that i'm going with 135 hubs (xtr or dt240s) on a dt rr or velocity rim (fusion or deep v). front is regular, but rear will be disc-capable.

there's a lotta good info out there. check this place out for plenty of discussion on the matter (use search function for wheel discussions):

http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php?44-Tandem-Cycling


----------

